# Tại sao bạn giảm cân nhưng không đạt hiệu quả?



## Vietcorset (21/2/19)

_Việc ăn sai cách hay những cách tập luyện phản khoa học, giấc ngủ không đủ giấc… Cũng điều là nguyên nhân khiến bạn dù cố gắng bao nhiều để giảm cân nhưng không đạt hiệu quả._

Chuyện giảm cân luôn là vấn đề đau đầu của chị em phụ nữ. Xoay quanh đó là những phương pháp ăn kiêng và tập luyện như thế nào để giảm cân một cách nhanh nhất. Tuy nhiên có những người đã dùng đủ mọi cách để giảm cân mà chẳng xê dịch đi chút nào. _Việt Corset_ sẽ chỉ ra những nguyên nhân không thể ngờ khiến kế hoạch giảm cân của bạn luôn ở trong thất bại.

*Tập luyện sai cách là nguyên nhân khiến bạn muốn giảm cân nhưng không đạt hiệu quả*
Kiên trì tập luyện mỗi ngày thực sự là một thói quen tốt giúp giảm cân. Tuy nhiên nếu bạn chỉ chăm chăm tập những bài tập cardio thi vòng eo của bạn sẽ chẳng cải thiện được chút nào. Lúc này bạn nên đeo gen nịt bụng và kết hơp các bài tập tim mạch với bài tập rèn luyện cơ bắp. Điều này giúp thúc đẩy cơ thể đốt cháy nhiều chất béo dư thừa hơn. Ngoài ra hãy chú ý luyện tập vừa đủ sức của bản thân. Tránh luyện tập quá mức mà gây phản tác dụng khiến bạn mất năng lượng nhiều hơn.

Bên cạnh đó chuyên gia cũng đã khuyến cáo bạn nên tập thể dụng khoảng 30 phút mỗi ngày. Nếu không đeo gen nịt bụng và tập ít hơn số thời gian kia thì kết quả sẽ chỉ là con số không. Bạn sẽ luôn ở trong tình trạng muốn giảm cân nhưng không đạt được hiệu quả.

*Lạm dụng bia rượu*

_





Giảm cân nhưng không đạt được hiệu quả, một phần chính là do rượu bia_​
Đây có lẽ là một sai lầm phổ biến gặp ở nhiều người. Tuy nhiên thì trong những đồ uống này chứa nhiều cồn và lượng calo cao. Nên nếu không tránh hạn chế đi trong quá trình giảm cân thì sẽ gây tăng nguy cơ tích tụ mỡ thừa vùng bụng.

*Bạn thường xuyên phải căng thẳng, lo âu*
Dù có cố gắng kiêng khem khổ cực để giảm cân. Mà bạn lại để cơ thể trong tình trạng lo âu quá mức thì sẽ phản tác dụng. Đây là một nguyên nhân gây khó khăn trong việc giảm mỡ vùng eo. Bởi là khi bạn gặp căng thẳng thường xuyên thì hooc môn cortisol cũng gia tăng. Từ đó mà gây ảnh hưởng đến quá trình trao đổi chất và tăng hàm lượng chất béo tích tụ lại trong cơ thể.

*Ăn uống sai cách khiến bạn giảm cân nhưng không đạt hiệu quả*

_





Ăn uống sai cách khiến bạn giảm cân nhưng không đạt hiệu quả_​Trong quá trình giảm cân. Nếu bạn tìm đến những loại thực phẩm chế biến sẵn như bánh mì trắng hay đồ ăn nhanh. Thì đây chính là nguyên nhân gây dư thừa hàm lượng chất béo ở trong cơ thể. Bây giờ bạn cần chú ý ăn nhiều rau xanh và ngũ cốc nguyên hạt. Ăn thêm thực phẩm giàu chất béo lành mạnh trong việc giảm cân. Để đem lại kết quả tốt, tránh gặp tình trạng giảm cân nhưng không đạt hiệu quả.

*Giấc ngủ không đủ*







Nghe qua thì bạn nghĩ có thể không liên quan nhưng việc ngủ không đủ giấc chính là một nguyên nhân xấu. Khiến đồng hồ sinh học bạn bị đảo lộn, từ đó mà gây tích tụ mỡ ở vùng bụng. Do đó mà bạn cần chú ý ngủ đủ từ 7-8 tiếng mỗi ngày để ngăn ngừa tình trạng tăng cân mất kiểm soát vào buổi đêm.

Trên đây là những nguyên nhân khiến bạn muốn giảm cân nhưng không đạt được hiệu quả. Chị em lưu ý để cải thiện vòng eo trong quá trình đeo gen nịt bụng để đạt kết quả nhanh hơn nhé!


----------

